
Debug Rust+Mynewt Firmware for PineTime on Raspberry Pi - lupyuen
https://medium.com/@ly.lee/debug-rust-mynewt-firmware-for-pinetime-on-raspberry-pi-4b9ac2d093a9
======
lupyuen
Using only a Raspberry Pi, we may debug the firmware on PineTime Smart Watch:
Step into the flashed program line by line, set a breakpoint to pause
execution at a line, inspect variables at runtime, … Just like the Embedded
Pros!

It’s a great way to learn how real IoT products are created… At a fraction of
the cost of professional embedded tools and workstations!

Here are the steps to configure a Raspberry Pi (1, 2, 3 or 4, with 1 GB RAM or
more) for debugging the Rust+Mynewt Firmware for PineTime…

